# New forum added!



## terri (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey everyone - just wanted to make you all aware that we have added a new forum! This forum will be devoted to the discussion of Medium and Large Format photography. 

High quality, solidly built medium format cameras have never been more affordable and, subsequently, interest has (not surprisingly) gone up! Naturally, our members have wanted a forum dedicated to this special interest, and we are happy to announce it is now available.

Enjoy!


----------

